# A wild, funny, dramatic, thrilling, tragic story



## Jon von der Heyden (Mar 26, 2013)

I think we may have done this before, but lets have some fun again...
*
There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots...
*
{keep it going, copy the story text above and paste it into your reply and then add your bit}
{but please keep it family friendly}


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 26, 2013)

*



			There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots...
		
Click to expand...

*...who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding. 
One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw...


----------



## James Snyder (Mar 26, 2013)

Joe4 said:


> *There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding.
> One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing.  He saw...*


... a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He...


----------



## taurean (Mar 26, 2013)

*There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding.  
One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing.  He saw* *a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He...*


----------



## Atroxell (Mar 26, 2013)

taurean said:


> *There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding.
> One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw* *a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He...*



was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts. So he...


----------



## Firefly2012 (Mar 27, 2013)

Atroxell said:


> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding.
> One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts. So he...



built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from...


----------



## Domski (Apr 4, 2013)

...Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in...


----------



## shg (Apr 4, 2013)

... traveling circuses, to their humilation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in ...


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Apr 4, 2013)

This is coming along nicely folks.  Perhaps Bill will publish this; coming soon to a book store near you! 



> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding.  One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing.  He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing.  He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts.  So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in…


----------



## Dryver14 (Apr 6, 2013)

> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding.  One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing.  He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing.  He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts.  So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in…



or around Zoo's hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn there attention to


----------



## taurean (Apr 8, 2013)

Dryver14 said:


> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South  Africa and took up hang-gliding.  One day while hang-gliding, he saw  the most unusual thing.  He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a  swing.  He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on  now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and  blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored  by obsessive Excel experts.  So he built a temple in homage to  forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley  who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and  usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because  their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the  decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around Zoo's hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn there attention to


black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on
page" so


----------



## James Snyder (Apr 8, 2013)

taurean said:


> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South   Africa and took up hang-gliding.  One day while hang-gliding, he saw   the most unusual thing.  He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a   swing.  He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on   now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and   blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored   by obsessive Excel experts.  So he built a temple in homage to   forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley   who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and   usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because   their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the   decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around  Zoos hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue  rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn  their attention to black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on page" so


 by using an .Autofilter to look for black swans associated with Blue Rhinos, they hoped to


----------



## Snakehips (May 1, 2013)

James Snyder said:


> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding. One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts. So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around Zoos hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn their attention to black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on page" so using an .Autofilter to look for black swans associated with Blue Rhinos, they hoped to



determine just how many forum members have been eating magic mushrooms.  Today, The Mayor of Dudley


----------



## Michael M (May 2, 2013)

proposed a government grant to...


----------



## James Snyder (May 3, 2013)

There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South  Africa and took up hang-gliding. One day while hang-gliding, he saw the  most unusual thing. He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing.  He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now  extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted  rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by  obsessive Excel experts. So he built a temple in homage to forgotten  pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due  to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually  end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their  daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline  in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around Zoos hoping  one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino,  Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn their  attention to black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled  by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on page" so  using an .Autofilter to look for black swans associated with Blue  Rhinos, they hoped to determine just how many forum members have been eating magic mushrooms.  Today, The Mayor of Dudley proposed a government grant to research the detection of forum members under the influence of magic mushroom. The government...


----------



## Atroxell (May 3, 2013)

James Snyder said:


> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding. One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts. So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around Zoos hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn their attention to black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on page" so using an .Autofilter to look for black swans associated with Blue Rhinos, they hoped to determine just how many forum members have been eating magic mushrooms. Today, The Mayor of Dudley proposed a government grant to research the detection of forum members under the influence of magic mushroom. The government...



...first established an expanded budget program in the interest of establishing a "blue-ribbon committee" to investigate the feasability of a grant program. When the funds were ready,...


----------



## Dryver14 (May 3, 2013)

Less of course the price of a czar to oversee the project, a brand new building in the heart of London to accomodate such a prestigious project, and of course the elite band of (paid) volunteers who would without fear for their own lives, test various Mushroom varieties to see where best to target the resourses, the remaining £143.00 would............


----------



## Snakehips (May 3, 2013)

Dryver14 said:


> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding. One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts. So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around Zoos hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn their attention to black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on page" so using an .Autofilter to look for black swans associated with Blue Rhinos, they hoped to determine just how many forum members have been eating magic mushrooms. Today, The Mayor of Dudley proposed a government grant to research the detection of forum members under the influence of magic mushroom. The government...Less of course the price of a czar to oversee the project, a brand new building in the heart of London to accomodate such a prestigious project, and of course the elite band of (paid) volunteers who would without fear for their own lives, test various Mushroom varieties to see where best to target the resourses. The remaining £143.00 would



barely cover the cost of purchasing the large pile of manure required, for the controlled cultivation of the test fungi.  Thus it was deemed necessary to generate additional funding, by imposing a tax on pivot tables, animated avatars and


----------



## ZAX (May 4, 2013)

Snakehips said:


> barely cover the cost of purchasing the large pile of manure required, for the controlled cultivation of the test fungi.  Thus it was deemed necessary to generate additional funding, by imposing a tax on pivot tables, animated avatars and


charts and they still can't afford it .So they kept thinking and thinking trying to find a solution until they decided to ask for help from the man who



Hope this story goes on


----------



## thejanitor (May 10, 2013)

appeared earlier in this narrative wearing pink polkadots swinging on a swing. This man, of course, was a complete twit, as demonstrated by his appalling fashion sense. The man said that the solution could readily be found under


----------



## James Snyder (May 10, 2013)

There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding. One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts. So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around Zoos hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn their attention to black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on page" so using an .Autofilter to look for black swans associated with Blue Rhinos, they hoped to determine just how many forum members have been eating magic mushrooms. 

Today, The Mayor of Dudley proposed a government grant to research the detection of forum members under the influence of magic mushroom. The government...Less of course the price of a czar to oversee the project, a brand new building in the heart of London to accomodate such a prestigious project, and of course the elite band of (paid) volunteers who would without fear for their own lives, test various Mushroom varieties to see where best to target the resources. The remaining £143.00 would barely cover the cost of purchasing the large pile of manure required, for the controlled cultivation of the test fungi. 

Thus it was deemed necessary to generate additional funding, by imposing a tax on pivot tables, animated avatars and charts and they still can't afford it .So they kept thinking and thinking trying to find a solution until they decided to ask for help from the man who appeared earlier in this narrative wearing pink polkadots swinging on a swing. This man, of course, was a complete twit, as demonstrated by his appalling fashion sense. The man said that the solution could readily be found under the sheet in the macro where rounding errors could be collected and sent


----------



## Jeep56 (May 10, 2013)

There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding.  One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing.  He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing.  
He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos.
 He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts.  So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in…					or around Zoo's hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn there attention to 

Zelda, Queen of South Africa who, hoards blue rhinos.


----------



## ZAX (May 15, 2013)

James Snyder said:


> There was once a pink hippo with green and blue spots who moved to South Africa and took up hang-gliding. One day while hang-gliding, he saw the most unusual thing. He saw a man in pink polkadots swinging on a swing. He was working on a spreadsheet which had some complex data on now extinct blue rhinos. He was feeling badly for the green and blue-spotted rhino because it was obviously depressed from being ignored by obsessive Excel experts. So he built a temple in homage to forgotten pachydermata across the globe but especially those from Dudley who due to their obscure and comical accents are seldom understood and usually end up in traveling circuses, to their humiliation, because their daunting intelligence and rapier wit go unrecognized due to the decline in native speakers, most of whom are now found in or around Zoos hoping one night to spot the "mis-reported" extinction of the blue rhino, Having not proven the theory so far they are starting to turn their attention to black swans to confirm that they are not profoundly fooled by randomness which may ask them to "leave page" or "stay on page" so using an .Autofilter to look for black swans associated with Blue Rhinos, they hoped to determine just how many forum members have been eating magic mushrooms.
> 
> Today, The Mayor of Dudley proposed a government grant to research the detection of forum members under the influence of magic mushroom. The government...Less of course the price of a czar to oversee the project, a brand new building in the heart of London to accomodate such a prestigious project, and of course the elite band of (paid) volunteers who would without fear for their own lives, test various Mushroom varieties to see where best to target the resources. The remaining £143.00 would barely cover the cost of purchasing the large pile of manure required, for the controlled cultivation of the test fungi.
> 
> Thus it was deemed necessary to generate additional funding, by imposing a tax on pivot tables, animated avatars and charts and they still can't afford it .So they kept thinking and thinking trying to find a solution until they decided to ask for help from the man who appeared earlier in this narrative wearing pink polkadots swinging on a swing. This man, of course, was a complete twit, as demonstrated by his appalling fashion sense. The man said that the solution could readily be found under the sheet in the macro where rounding errors could be collected and sent


to a hidden sheet or range,But the macro didn't work!It returned an error:

 Run-time error '438':

Object doesn't support this property or method.

So he posted a new thread in Mr*Excel*'s *Excel*lent *Excel* forum and waited for a long time (Two minutes) to get the following reply:


----------

